# Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (11. Februar 2013)

Testet und behaltet ein Bitfenix Survivor White!

*Bitfenix Survivor White:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bitfenix Survivor White ist ein Midi-Tower und nimmt Mainboards der Größen Mini-ITX und (Micro-)ATX auf. Frontseitig lassen sich ein 200-mm-Lüfter oder zwei 120-mm-Ventilatoren verbauen. An der Rückseite hat ein 120-mm-Propeller Platz. Im Deckel ist ein 200 mm großer blau leuchtender LED-Lüfter vorinstalliert. Das Gehäuse bietet einen internen und drei externe 5,25-Zoll-Schächte. Im Inneren können standardmäßig bis zu sechs 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerke oder bis zu sieben 2,5-Zoll-Geräte verbaut werden. Durch Nutzung eines 5,25-Zoll-Schachts können sogar bis zu sieben 3,5-Zoll-Platten oder bis zu neun Datenspeicher im 2,5-Zoll-Format verbaut werden.

Das Anschlussfeld im Deckel ist mit 2 x USB 3.0, 2 x USB 2.0, E-SATA und Mic-In/Stereo-Out ausgestattet. Das Bitfenix Survivor White bietet einige Funktionen, die sich an LAN-Party-Gänger richten: Im Deckel befindet sich ein Tragegriff, der aus- und eingeklappt werden kann. Ein S2 genannte Rückplatte dient als Kabeldurchführung und lässt sich am Gehäuse montieren, sodass der Diebstahl von Peripherie erschwert wird. Leuchteffekte lassen sich auf Knopfdruck deaktivieren. Mehr Informationen zum weißen Survivor gibt es bei Bitfenix.com: Mehr Details zum Bitfenix Survivor White

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games   Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix die  Chance  dazu: Ein  PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, ein Bitfenix Survivor White zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen  ausführlichen  Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht habt,  dürft Ihr die  Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und  möchtet einen Test  eines Survivor White von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann bewerbt euch in diesem  Thread des  PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was genau ihr  ausprobieren  möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als Lesertester  eignet. Gebt  am besten auch an, mit welcher Hardware ihr in dem Gehäuse verbauen möchtet. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen  und  vorhandene Vergleichsprodukte sind natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem  solltet ihr eine   Kamera bedienen und gut lesbare Texte  verfassen  können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich  zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und   endet voraussichtlich am 31.03.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der          vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware fordert den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurück, wenn der Lesertest folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 10.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens zwölf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand    beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von    anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik   (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.                        

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft rund zwei Wochen lang bis Sonntag, dem 24.02.2013, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Wortakrobat (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

*Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest des Bitfenix Survivor White*


Hardware wird schon seit Jahren selbst verbaut und bisher auch erfolgreich. Mit der Gehäusethematik im besonderen habe ich mich erst vor kurzem befasst und bin somit in der Materie bewandert und kann aktuelle Vergleichsmöglichkeiten darlegen. Verschiedene Lüfter zum Testen sind ebenfalls vorhanden wie auch die passende Hardware.

Das Schreiben eines Testberichts würde ich gerne mit der entsprechenden Sorgfalt übernehmen. Gute Digitale Fotos sind ebenfalls möglich durch meine DLSR und entspechendem Fotoequipment.

Zudem verfüge ich über einen recht ordentlichen Schreibstil und kann sowohl die Diagramme als auch ein vernünftiges Layout ohne Probleme erstellen.

Ich würde mich freuen dieses Gehäuse testen und detailliert bewerten zu dürfen sowie meine Erfahrungen mit dem restlichen Forum und deren Nutzern teilen zu dürfen.


Mit freundlichem Gruß

Benjamin S.


----------



## Hackintoshi (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo Freunde der gepflegten Hardwaretesterei,

es tummeln sich inzwischen viele Caseproduzenten auf dem deutschen Markt. Bitfenix ist meines Erachtens einer der wenigen innovativen Companys, die ihren Produkten eine eigene unverwechselbare Handschrift aufgedrückt haben.
Das Bitfenix Survivor hatte ich schon vergangenes Jahr in der engeren Wahl. Gesucht wurde ein stylishes Case für semipassiven Officerechner. Einzig die schwarze Farbe wollte mir nicht gefallen.
Jetzt ist endlich eine weiße Version erhältlich und ich bitte um Zusendung des schicken Teils, um es für den Alltagsgebrauch testen zu dürfen.
Mit besten Grüßen....


----------



## GenetiX (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

*Bewerbung auf Hardwaretest*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, liebe Community und geschätzte Redaktion,

mit dieser Antwort bewerbe ich mich auf den Lesertest zu dem „*Bitfenix Survivor White*“.

In meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit als Systemadministrator und IT-Dienstleister kann ich auf einen großen Fundus von Erfahrungen zurückgreifen. Durch den Verkauf von selbst konfigurierter IT-Systeme in allen Bereichen von Low-Budget über High-End-Gaming bis hin zu Office-Workstations und Server-Systemen für gewerbliche sowie private Kunden hantiere ich täglich mit Hardware. 

Mit Bitfenix hatte ich bisher nicht die Ehre – ich verwende bei meinen Kunden in der Regel Fractal-Design, Qualität und Verarbeitung sprechen mich dabei sehr an. Das Innere des „Bitfenix Survivor White“ erinnert mich auf den Bildern Stark an das „Fractal-Desgin Arc Midi“. Ich selber habe aktuell das „Nox Coolbay Devil“ in Verwendung. Im Test werde ich Vergleiche zwischen allen 3 Cases ziehen und dabei vermehrt auf *Verarbeitung*, *Geräuschdämmung *und *Systemtemperatur *eingehen.

Ich lege sehr viel Wert auf ausführliche und qualitativ hochwertige Testberichte, daher möchte ich diese Möglichkeit nutzen um mich selbst daran zu versuchen. Mit der Teilnahme möchte ich mich nicht materialistisch bereichern sondern ziele viel eher auf die Erfahrung, einen solchen Beitrag zu leisten, ab.

Die zu verwendende Hardware:

ASRock Z68 Pro3
Intel Core i5-2550k
Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 Limited Edition
Team-Group Elite DDR3-1333 8GB Dual-kit
Gigabyte GTX570
LEPA B 750W ATX 2.3 
Hitachi HDS5C3020ALA632 (2000 GB , SATA-III, 7200 RPM)
Maxtor STM3500320AS (500 GB, SATA-II, 7200 RPM)

Vielen Dank für die Berücksichtigung meiner Bewerbung.
Grüße


----------



## MotDaD (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Mit einem lauten "*HALLO !*" werfe ich mich einfach auch mal in die Runde.

  Aber warum das - etwa zu viel Freizeit ? Ja, dies ist tatsächlich der Fall  Mein eigentlicher Feind, der Zufall, scheint mir diesmal wohlgesonnen zu sein, denn meine Prüfungen sind gerade zu Ende gegangen und ich blicke freudig auf lange und erholsame Semesterferien.
  Natürlich bin ich alles andere als uneigennützig, denn wie mein Oben bereits erwähnter, neu gewonnener Freund Zufall es so will, könnte ich das vermeintlich Angenehme mit dem sklavischen Lernzwang verbinden.
  Wie das nun wieder gemeint ist ? Ganz einfach ! Wenn ich gerade einmal nicht an Computern rumschraube, dann studiere ich Medieninformatik. Somit könnte ich das Leserreview nutzen, um mich über die Semesterferien sowohl im Bereich Medien (der eigentliche Bericht), als auch im Bereich Informatik (das Zusammenbasteln und Testen) fit zu halten.

  Gibt es sonst noch Gründe, die für mich sprechen ? Ich könnte jetzt erwähnen, dass ich gern Gitarre spiele und Iron Maiden höre - aber das wäre wohl nicht zweckmäßig und daher lasse ich es mal unerwähnt. HALT ! Da gibt es ja doch noch ein paar Sachen, die wirklich von Interesse sein könnten. Ich möchte doch sehr wohl erwähnen, dass ich eine Spiegelreflexkamera mein Eigen nenne und weiß, wie man damit umgeht. Ok, das behaupte ich bei vielen Dingen, aber bei der Kamera stimmt es wirklich - ich werde nach dem knipsen der Fotos auch ganz bestimmt nicht sofort einschlafen. 


  Ich hole wohl etwas zu weit aus, da kann man sich schon fragen, ob ich in der Lage wäre ein sachliches Review zu schreiben ? Aber kommt sachlich nicht sowieso von langweiLICH ? - Spaß beiseite - Die Welt des Computers ist seit ich denken kann eines meiner größten Hobby's. Der Umgang mit Hardware fällt mir leicht und bereitet mir viel Freude. Auch das Anfertigen eines (Excel-)Diagrammes dürfte im Bereich des Möglichen liegen.
  Ein weiterer Punkt, der nicht zu missachten ist, ist die Tatsache, dass ich echt Lust auf diesen Test habe !
  Im Moment halte ich meine Hardware in einem Thermaltake Element G gefangen. Bei diesem Tower handelt es sich um ein HighAirflow-Gehäuse, daher würde mich ein direkter Vergleich mit dem doch ehr zurückhaltendem Bitfenix schon sehr reizen. Dennoch muss ich zugeben, dass ich dem Survivor aufgrund seines recht beengt wirkendem Innenraumes ehr skeptisch gegenüberstehe. Aber dies wird kein Nachteil sein - wäre es nicht die beste Werbung einen Zweifler zu überzeugen ? Das kann ich nicht beantworten, es macht aber sicher mehr Sinn, als diesen Tower einem voreingenommenen Sympathisanten zur Verfügung zu stellen.


  Wie man merkt schreibe ich auch gern, was mir durch den Kopf geht – kommt es nicht genau darauf an ? Authentizität ist das wichtigste, darauf kommt es an und genau diese Authentizität möchte ich euch liefern.


  … zudem habe ich bei noch keinem eurer Weihnachtskalender etwas gewonnen, also muss das doch jetzt endlich mal klappen, ich tue diesmal ja auch was dafür 


Ein weiterer glücklicher Zufall (ich sag doch, ich fange an meinen neuen Freund zu mögen) ist sicherlich auch, dass ich recht verbreitete Hardware habe und somit auch eine breite Masse anspreche - nein, nicht meinen Hinter, sondern euch alle ! 



Diese sieht folgendermaßen aus:


- Asus P8P67 Rev3.0
- Intel Core i5 2500k
- Scythe Yasya
- Asus HD7870 DiCU TOP V2
- 8GB Corsair Vengeance
- 500 GB 3,5" WD Blue
- 1000 GB 3,5 " WD Green
- 120 GB 2,5" Samsung SSD
- LG 3,5" DVD-Rom Laufwerk

- 600 Watt OCZ ModXStream


Das war es erstmal von mir und meinem System. Falls ihr mehr wollt, wisst ihr ja was zu tun ist.

Mehr zu meiner Person und meinem Irrpfad vom PC, über eine ganz kurze Affaire mit eine Xbox360, zurück zum PC könnt ihr auch hier lesen -->

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-wie-der-kopierschutz-mich-gebrochen-hat.html


----------



## Jockele (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Bewebung für einen Lesertest

Guten Tag,
ich würde mich gerne für den Test des Bitfenix Survivor White bewerben.
Da ich mir momentan einen neuen Pc zulegen will, wäre es gerade perfekt mit dem Test des Gehäuses, hier ist der Link zu den Komponenten: 
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-300034

*Und hier nochmals die gesamte Auflistung:*
-Intel Core i5-3330 Ivy-Bridge
-TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB
-Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B
-Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB
-Gigabyte Radeon HD 7850 Windforce 2X OC
-ASRock B75 Pro3-M, B75
-LG Electronics GH24NS90
-Scythe Glide Stream 120 800rpm
-be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 430W ATX 2.3

Möglich ist auch, dass falls ich den Test zugesichert bekomme, eine oder mehrere Komponenten noch in die Höhe schrauben werde, da die ca. 50€ für das Gehäuse dann übrig sind!

Einen Computer zusammenschrauben ist für mich kein Problem, da ich schon insgesamt 3 Computer nach sorgfältiger Auswahl der Komponenten sorgsam zusammengebaut habe.

Zum Texteschreiben: Bin gut in der Übung, da ich gerade mitten im Bayerischen Abitur stecke und da sowieso den ganzen Tag nichts anderes mache  ....das kann ich euch auch schriftlich geben 

Die Bilderhardware wäre auch in Form der Canon PowerShot SX 260 HS vorhanden, die wirklich erstklassige Bilder abliefert, ein Stativ wäre auch vorhanden!

Zum Test:
Aufteilen würde ich in:
- Persönlicher Designeindruck
- Lieferumfang, Verpackung und Spezifikationen
- Wärmeentwicklung
- Montage von Festplatte, Laufwerk und Grafikkarte (Augenmerk auf Schraubenlosen Einbau)
- Maximale Prozessorkühlerhöhe, Möglichkeit der Montage einer Wasserkühlung
- Möglichkeiten der unsichtbaren Verlegung von Kabeln (Kabeldurchführungen zwischen Mainboard und Außenwand
- Möglichkeiten der Montage von Lüftern bzw. Staubfiltern und der damit subjektiv wahrgenommenen Lautstärke
- Dank an PCGH und BitFenix

Und natürlich wird jeder einzelne Schritt mit der Kamera verfolgt!

Wäre wirklich klasse wenn ihr einem BitFenix-Fan (siehe Geizhals-Liste) dieses Gehäuse anerkennen würdet 
Habe mich schon oft bei Lesertesten, auch bei anderen Websiten, beworben aber leider hat es nie geklappt 
Über eine positive Nachricht würde ich mich freuen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Joachim


----------



## Java_Jim (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Bewerbung zum Lesertest vom "Bitfenix Survivor White"

Gruezi mitenand,

ich bewerbe mich zum Lesertest des Gehäuses "Bitfenix Survivor White".

Meine Hardware:
-CPU:              AMD Phenom II x4 965 BE @ 3,8 GHz (1,4V)
-Mainboard:      Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3
-RAM:             G.Skill Sniper 2x 4GB DDR3-1600
-SSD:              Samsung 830 (128 GB)
-Festplattem:   2 Stück, je 3,5"
-Grafikkarte:    MSI GTX-Ti 560 (1GB GDDR5, 880MHz)
-Soundkarte:    Asus Conar Essence ST
-Netzteil:         Be Quiet Straigth Power (CM BQT E9-CM), 580W

Ich möchte den Test machen, weil ich mich generell für Hardware interessiere und auch schon einige PCs  für  Familie und Freunde selbst zusammengestellt und -gebaut habe.

Bei dem Test würde ich auf folgende Punkte eingehen:
- Verarbeitungsqualität
- Platz für Grafikkarten (Länge) und Prozessorkühler (Höhe)
- Montage der Festplatten und optischen Laufwerke (Entkopplung, schraubenlos)
- Lüftermontage (Positionen, Lautstätke der mitgelieferten Lüfter)
- Anschlüsse am Frontpanel
- Zubehör
- Wärme- und Lautstärkeentwicklung (unter Last, Maximal- und Minimallautstärke)
- Praktikabilität im Alltag (kann man beispielsweise eine Flasche Bier darauf abstellen oder wie gut lässt sich darauf sitzen?)

Ich freue mich auf eine positive Antwort.

Viele Grüße vom Rhii

Java_Jim


----------



## LordCama (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Guten Tag,

Da laut Bedingungen keinen Wohnsitz in Deutschland benötigt wird, bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Survivor White.
(Falls als Voraussetzung ein deutscher Wohnsitz nötig ist, wäre ich Ihnen dankbar, wenn Sie diesen Punkt unter "Bedingungen" aufnehmen könntet.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*

- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. 
_Gesetzt_

- Sie müssen einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  Sie bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. 
_Ist klar_

- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. 
_Mit über 30 erfolgreichen Hardware Installationen sollte genügend Erfahrung vorhanden sein._

- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
_Mhm, ich hoffe Euch gefällt mein Schreibstil, für die Rechtschreibung würde ich sicher noch ein  Lektor\Korrektor auftreiben können. Wobei ich bis Heute noch jede meiner (Schreib)Arbeiten jemanden zum durchlesen gegeben habe. Schon nur zum überprüfen ob alle meine Formulierungen verständlich sind._

- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
_Gesetzt_

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürfen Sie die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
_Gesetzt_ 

-  Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und  endet voraussichtlich am 31.03.2013. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen  müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
_Gesetzt_

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
_Danke_

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürfen Sie ihre Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
_Würde sich dann Zeigen_


*Zu meinen Testpunkte:*
- Verarbeitungsqualität, mitgeliefertes Zubehör (Lüfter etc.)
- Anschlüsse am Gehäuse
- Vorhandener Platz im Gehäuse für: Grafikkarten (Slottbreite, Länge), Prozessorkühler (Höhe), Festplatten (Anzahl, Zoll-Typ), optische Laufwerke (Anzahl), etc.
- Montage der Hardware: Mainboard, CPU-Kühler, Grafikkarte, Festplatten, optischen Laufwerke, Lüfter, etc.
- Möglichkeit der WaKü Installation 
- Wärme- und Lautstärkeentwicklung mit diverser Hardware (Idle- und Maximal Last)


*Hardware mit welcher ich testen würde:*
-2 x MINI ITX Mainboard (Sockel FM1 und 1155)
- passende CPUs für die Mainboards
- diverse Grafikkarten (HD 7970, HD 5870 HD 4850 [hat ein relative kurzes PCB])

Ich danke Ihnen für die Berücksichtigung meiner Bewerbung und  hoffe nun mal auf eine Positive Antwort.



mit freundlichen Grüssen,

LordCama


p.s. Die Lieferkosten in die Schweiz würde ich sonst übernehmen.


----------



## DannyL (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Ich möchte mich hiermit auch um ein solches BitFenix-Gehäuse für einen PCGH-Lesertest bewerben.

Was kann ich euch anbieten?

- besitze 17 Jahre Kenntnisse in der PC-Hardware
- bin seit 10 Jahren beruflich als Softwareentwickler tätig
- kleinere Erfahrungen in Leser-Tests als Reviewer eines Modding-Projektes (global-modding.de was aber nicht mehr in der Form existiert - über web.archive.org noch in Teilen auffindbar)
- eine Sony CyberShot DSC-W55 (ich weiß, ein älteres Modell, aber durchaus brauchbare Bilder für den Heim-Bedarf)
- mein eigener PC befindet sich seit Mitte Dezember in einem Shinobi XL zusammen mit einer Kompakt-Wasserkühlung
- und das wichtigste: brauchbare PC-Hardware (einen C2D, mit Geforce 460 GTX - kurz der SIMS 3-PC meiner Freundin), die in einem nicht so ansehnlichen OEM-Gehäuse vor sich hinvegetiert und leider auch etwas einstaubt


----------



## ULKi22 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Guten Tag die Herren (und Damen falls vorhanden )

Das Gehäuse sieht sehr Interessant aus, es ist nicht zu schlicht aber auch kein aufdringliches "Uber-Gamer-Gehäuse" wie die Fabrikate der Konkurenten.
Weiße Gehäuse (und alles das weiß ich) finde ich einfach göttlich, daher wäre es ja perfekt wenn ich dieses Gehäuse testen dürfte.
Desweiteren wollte ich schon immer mal diese Softouch-Oberfläche von Bitfenix live erleben, bin aber nie dazugekommen.
Außerdem durfte ich ja schon einmal für Euch einen Kühler testen (der Test hat wohl aber niemanden besonders interessiert )
Aber zuerstmal etwas zu meiner Person: 
Ich bin 18 Jahre alt, komme aus Österreich, schraube schon seit einigen Jahren an allerlei Hardware die bei mir rumfliegt und hab deshalb auch genug Erfahrung was den Zusammenbau eines PCs anbelangt.

Das Gehäuse "Testen" würde ich mit folgender Hardware:
AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ Enermax ETS-T40-TB
Sapphire Pure Black 990FX
8GB DDR3 Ram @1333MHz @CL9
XFX Radeon HD 6870 DD
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
Aerocool Strike-X 500W

Der Test würde folgendermaßen Aussehen:
-Danksagung und Einleitung
-Erster Eindruck: Verpackung, Lieferumfang, Aussehen
-Innenaufbau: Kabelmanagement, Lüfter (verbaut und möglich), Festplatten (Montage), Montage allgemein
-Temperaturentwicklung: unter Last und OC
-Features: Die vorhandenen Features erläutern/erklären/darstellen und auf diese eingehen
-Fazit: Eine Zusammenfassung aller Eindrücke und Messungen, positive und negative Aspekte darstellen, persönliche Meinung

Natürlich würde der Test von vielen bunten Bildern untermalt werden die ich mit einer Nikon Coolpix L110 (tut halt was sie soll) aufnehmen würde.

Nun genug geschrieben für heute 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich dieses hübsche Stück Hardware testen dürfte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## locojens (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch für den Test des Bitfenix Survivor White. 

Meine alte schwarze Kiste, ein NZXT Tempest, hat auch schon bessere Zeiten gesehen. Da käme ein kleines optisches Update schon Recht und da man das Kleine Bitfenix nach einem
erfolgreichen Test behalten darf, ist es schon ein Anreiz einen ordentlichen Lesertest abzuliefern. Ob meine "Schreibe" +innovative Rechtschreibung ausreicht müsst ihr entscheiden.
Fotos sind kein Problem mit meiner guten alten Canon. Auch sollte es nicht an Erfahrung mangeln da ich seit KC 85 Zeiten den Computer als Hobby entdeckt habe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen!


----------



## risen86 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hiermit möchte ich mich für den Lesertest des "Bitfenix Survivor White" bewerben. 

Zunächst ein paar Details zu mir: Ich bin 26 Jahre alt, gelernter Fachinformatiker Systemintegration, stelle und baue mir seit meinem ersten und einzigen Komplett-PC sämtliche Systeme selbst zusammen, was mittlerweile mehr als 10 Jahre sind. Das versuche ich auch meinen Freunden und Bekannten weitestgehend ans Herz zu legen, wodurch natürlich oft genug "Aufträge" entstehen. 

Ich plane mir in näherer Zukunft ein System zusammenzustellen, das sowohl die Aufgaben eines Media-PCs, als auch die Bereiche eines Home-Servers abdecken soll. Da das System sichbar sein wird, wäre ein optisch ansprechendes Gehäuse natürlich mehr als wünschenswert, was ich mit dem Survivor White mehr als erfüllt sehe - Blickfang, und dennoch schön schlicht. Da ich eher ein "Leisetreter" in Sachen PCs bin, würde ich ein Hauptaugenmerk auf Verarbeitung und speziell auf die Geräuschentwicklung des Gehäuses (Lüfter, aber auch Vibrationen) legen. Dazu gehört dann natürlich auch die Wärmeentwicklung. Die Anschlussfreudigkeit am Gehäuse selber ist in der Hinsicht auch nicht zu verachten, gerade da ich auch noch drei externe eSATA-Festplatten mein eigen nenne. 

Die endgültige Hardware für das System habe ich natürlich noch nicht "liegen", da auch diese sich noch in Planung befindet. Um das Gehäuse zu testen würde ich wahrscheinlich, auch in Ermangelung von aktuellen mini-ATX Mainboards in meinem Regal, auf folgende Komponenten zurückgreifen: 

- Netzteil: be quiet! 500W 
- CPU: Athlon 64 X2 5200+
- MoBo: ASRock N68-S
- Grafik: Sapphire ATI 4870 1GB
- RAM: 2GB DDR2 800 
- HDD: 2x 1TB Samsung 


In meinem Bericht würde ich mich logischerweise mit allen wichtigen Punkten eines Gehäuses, aber natürlich auch mit persönlichen Vorlieben beschäftigen, so z.B. wie schon genannt Lautstärke von Lüfter, Vibrationseigenschaften des Gehäuses, Möglichkeiten für Geräuschdämmung oder gar Wasserkühlung, effektives Kabelmanagment zur Luftstromoptimierung und vor allem Verletzungsrisiken (wer hatte nach intensiven "Schraubereien" nicht schon das ein oder andere Pflaster an den Pfoten?  ) Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass mein Deutsch und mein Schreibstil ausreichend sein sollten. Die Bebilderung des Berichts würde mit meiner DSLR mehr als ausreichend geschehen  

Um auch nochmal das Stichwort "Leisetreter" aufzugreifen - sowohl das Rauschen meines Heizkörpers als auch meine externen Festplatten übertönen mein "kleines Schätzchen" bei weitem  In Punkto Geräuschentwicklung bezeichne ich mich mal vorsichtig als "sensibel" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mich freuen das Gehäuse ausgiebig unter die Lupe nehmen zu können und als Leser-Redakteur einen entsprechenden Test zu verfassen.  

Grüße, 
Christoph


----------



## n3rd (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Hiermit möchte ich mich ebenfalls für den User-Test des Gehäuses bewerben. Wollte schon immer eine Review im Forum von PCGH schreiben.
Ein neues Gehäuse, als Dank für die Arbeit finde ich prima! Über dieses Geschenk, in ein neues Zuhause einziehen zu dürfen würde sich meine 
Hardware besonders freuen.

- Da ich "Hobbyfotograph" bin, könnt Ihr mit gelungenen Fotos rechnen. Meine Kamera ist eine Canon 550D mit einem Objektiv von Sigma EX DF         
  28 - 70 mm, F 2,8.

- Die Testhardware wird sein:

  CPU:     AMD FX-8320 @ Scythe Katana 3
  RAM:    Team Elitegroup 8 Gbyte 1333 Mhz @ 1600Mhz
  MoBo:   ASUS M5A78-M LX V2
  GK:      HIS HD6870
  HDD:    OCZ Agility 3 60 Gbyte + 2 Tbyte Samsung 5200 U/min
  NT:      Rasurbo Eco&Green 450 Watt 80+ Bronze

- Mein aktuelles Gehäuse ist ein Sharkoon MS120 welchem zur Verstärkung weitere Cases stehen werden,
  gegen die sich der Bitfenix Survivor behaupten muss. 
- Es werden Kriterien wie: Design, Verarbeitung, P/L (kann nur sub. bewertet werden), Kreativität des Herstellers, 
  Montage, Alltag (Temp., Robustheit, Lautheit), uvm. geprüft.
- Da die deutsche Sprache, eine schwere Sprache ist, wird der gesamte Text von weiteren Personen gelesen/korrigiert. 
  (sprich wie eine Abschlußarbeit).

Lg. n3rd


----------



## zwerg-05 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Bewerbung zum Lesertest vom "Bitfenix Survivor White"

ich bewerbe mich zum Lesertest des Gehäuses "Bitfenix Survivor White".

Meine Hardware:
-CPU:              AMD Phenom II x4 1075T @ 3,5 GHz (1,3V)
-Mainboard:      Asrock 970 Extreme 4
-RAM:             Kingston Hyper X 1600 4*2GB
-Festplattem: 1 Stück,  3,5" 500GB
-Grafikkarte:    XFX HD 6970 V2
-Netzteil:         Be Quiet Pure Power , 550W

Ich möchte den Test machen, weil ich mich generell für Hardware  interessiere und auch schon einige PCs  für  Familie und Freunde selbst  zusammengestellt und -gebaut habe.

Bei dem Test würde ich auf folgende Punkte eingehen:
- Verarbeitungsqualität
- Platz für Grafikkarten (Länge) und Prozessorkühler (Höhe)
- Montage der Festplatten und optischen Laufwerke (Entkopplung, schraubenlos)
- Lüftermontage (Positionen, Lautstätke der mitgelieferten Lüfter)
- Anschlüsse am Frontpanel
- Zubehör
- Wärme- und Lautstärkeentwicklung (unter Last, Maximal- und Minimallautstärke)

Zu guter Letzt was noch an Wasserkühlungssachen reinpasst 


MFG zwerg-05


----------



## Vodka05 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

*Hiermit Bewerbe ich mich für den Test des Bitfenix Survivor White*
Ich bin ordnungsliebend was Technik betrifft und habe ein schlichtes System. 
Bilder und Beschreibung meines systems finden Sie hier http://www.sysprofile.de/id105573]sysProfile: ID: 105573 - Vodka05


----------



## kau7z (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Survivor White - die Bewerbungsphase läuft*

Guten Abend!

Es ist ja schon knapp 18:00, also schnell..

Nach meinem Bewerbungsbeitrag im Revo-Thread musste ich hier einfach noch vorbeischauen!

Ich habe selbst ein Bitfenix Prodigy Gehäuse und könnte einen tollen Vergleich der beiden Mini-ITX Geräte darstellen.

Mein dafür verwendbares Testsystem besteht aus einem Gigabyte Z77n-WiFi Mainboard in Zusammenarbeit mit einem Intel i7 3770k, 16 GB Corsair Vengeance Arbeitsspeicher und 2 120 GB Sandisk Extreme SSD's.

Ich bin ein äußerst kreativer Hobbyfotograf und besitze eine aktuelle DSLR-Kamera - Erfüllung der Bedingung bezüglich guter digitaler Fotos garantiert! 
Darüber hinaus bin ich der deutschen Sprache durchaus gewachsen und habe in früheren Zeiten engagiert in einer Schülerzeitschrift formuliert - Weitere Bedingungen glänzend erfüllt! 

Ich wünsche einen schönen Abend und einen angenehmen sowie erfolgreichen Wochenstart!

Cheerz Niels Schmidt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (28. Februar 2013)

Beim ausgewählten Lesertester handelt es sich um n3rd.


----------



## RosamundePilchner (11. März 2013)

Das finde ich ja mal cool, dass ihr Usern die Möglichkeit zum testen bietet. Da brauch man natürlich ein gewisses Maß an technischem Wissen, dass ich leider nicht habe...


----------

